# A Celestial Body in Uruguay



## nuuumannn (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Guys, a walkaround of a stellar Lockheed product; the F-80 Shooting Star at the excellent Museo Aeronautico, Montevideo, Uruguay.







Take a look here: warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice shots Grant


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## pbehn (Aug 5, 2016)

There used to be one parked on the street near here I worked in Greece, no where near as well kept as that sadly.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 7, 2016)

Cheers guys. I like the Shooting Star, it's a pretty bird. I had to do some schmoozing in Spanish to get the girl to let me across the barrier!


----------

